# Silverstone mit eigener Kompaktwasserkühlung auf der Cebit



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Silverstone mit eigener Kompaktwasserkühlung auf der Cebit*

					Auf der Cebit hat Silverstone seine neuen Produkte im Bereich Kompaktwasserkühlung vorgestellt. Die Eigenentwicklungen tragen den Namen "Tundra" und werden als 240- oder 120-Millimeter-Ausgabe erhältlich sein.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Silverstone mit eigener Kompaktwasserkühlung auf der Cebit*


----------



## Amigo (6. März 2013)

*AW: Silverstone mit eigener Kompaktwasserkühlung auf der Cebit*

Optisch schon sehr geil, aber warum sind die Radis so lang? Extrem große Kammern... das gibt doch wieder Probleme hier und da. 
Bin gespannt wie die Pumpe sich so macht...


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. März 2013)

Optisch echt nett, eigenlösung hört sich erstmal wieder erfrischend an unter dem ganzen OEM Schrott.


----------

